# Dear Groomers, I hope you are never asked to do one of THESE cuts on a poodle.



## Sophie's Mum (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow! I've never seen anything like it, they sure are ummm..... errrr.... interesting. That's all I can say LOL!

Just scroll through the pictures

http://www.peoplepets.com/photos/strange/extreme-grooming/1


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

The camel is my favorite. Reminds me of a Bedlington Terrier. =P


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

The fish is pretty crazy!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Sophie - I hope some one doesn't ask for that cut! Lol the faces in the shop would be priceless though!! 

Pai- We had a Bedlington come in a little while back and they wanted an AKC cut. *PHEW* talk about a lot of work. I didn't work on him, but got to watch all of the time that went into the process.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I've heard many people say that the Bedlington's show cut is by far the most time consuming and difficult breed cut out there. I can believe it!


----------



## Sophie's Mum (Jan 24, 2009)

As embarrassed I'd be to be walking around with a poodle in one of those do's, I would have one of those groomers do my poodle's (if I had one) cut in a heartbeat. BUT only a normal cut please! LOL!

That has to be the hardest stuff in the world to clip. Some of those poodles had to grow out their hair forever and that had to be hard to keep tangle and mat free for that length of time.

Hats off to those groomers.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

These kinds of grooms are call "Creative Grooming" and those dogs were all contestants in grooming competitions. Most of the groomers in those photos are the cream of the crop for creative. Although its not for everyone, the work that goes into those grooms is very, very hard, and time consuming. Most of the competitors start planning their designs a year or more in advance. The winnings for the creative class winners is darn good, and much better than the regular breed standard classes, where you are lucky to get half your entry fee back. To see more of these grooms, you can look at groomertogroomer.com at the past magazine covers. Not all of the grooms are of fish, camels, pandas, etc..some are just very intricate designs scissored into the hair, etc. Very talented groomers. I have seen many other breeds done in creative too, though white standard poodles are so popular because they can easily be dyed, and are a big canvas. I saw a Bichon as "Finding Nemo", mix breeds, doodles, etc. Though I am clueless about dying the coats, etc. I think creative is SO fun to watch and these groomers are extremely talented.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Definitely takes some creativity...I don't think I could do that kind of stuff...but then, maybe down the line I could! I just prefer the 'normal' to be honest...


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Absolutely fabulous grooming by very talented, creative groomers! Wow.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

The dog's owner should get *one of these hairstyles.*


----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh my. I bet the planning starts a year in advance.
Who would have thought...


----------



## Sophie's Mum (Jan 24, 2009)

Marsh Muppet said:


> The dog's owner should get *one of these hairstyles.*




LOVE it! Those are just what dog lovers need


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Crazy, Genius & creative groomers ... 
I like Vineyard, Camel, Clydesdale


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

The buffalo and camel are amazing... I cannot imagine the patience that BOTH the dog and the groomer must have!


----------



## KintaroLove (May 21, 2008)

LOL! the Buffalo cracks me up

and i think the little clydesdale is adorable!!


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow....that is incredible...I cannot imagine the time that has to go into doing a job like that


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

I had a REEEEEEEAAAAALLLY hard time going through all those pics. Got to the last one and my stmoach was turning.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

I kind of like the clydesdale one. I think something like that could be done to Dallas. Those groomers are so talented and they must be so patient also. Geesh, all I want to do on my own is trim my dog and I'm afraid to give it a try.



Marsh Muppet said:


> The dog's owner should get *one of these hairstyles.*


Now how cool would that be for one of those groomers to enter their dog in one of those contests and the groomer to come in with one of those hairstyles.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Very creative and fun! I really like the fallen soldier one.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

agility collie mom said:


> Very creative and fun! I really like the fallen soldier one.



That one is one of my dear favorites too. Amy (the groomer and owner of the dog) used to use the poodle in the regular breed standard competitions. He got cancer in his leg, and they had to amputate the leg or she would have lost him. I remember watching them unveil the entry, with tears in my eyes for all of our soldiers overseas. It was very touching and moving moment for everyone there at the show that day, and Amy did a great job.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> I had a REEEEEEEAAAAALLLY hard time going through all those pics. Got to the last one and my stmoach was turning.


Why? I thought they were adorable and very creative. It's not like the dogs are hurt by it, it's perfectly harmless.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Great, I showed the bf the pictures and he now wants a "Ninja Turtle Dog" haha .


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I had enough trouble as a kid doing a kennel clip on our Standard poodle.. this stuff is over the top. LOL

Yesterday I bathed and groomed my GSD.. complete with blow drying and comb out. Yes.. it is GSD coat blowing season (Feb. and July). That and the poodle kennel clip, is where my grooming abilities end. 

If I shared those photos with my dog she would be eternally grateful that I have zero talent beyond the above mentioned skills..........


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

I loved the camel and the buffalo styles. To make an animal look like another animal takes skill!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

My favorites were the camel, the buffalo and the Ninja Turtle ones.


----------

